# My new Cervelo S5



## whafe

Had the need to replace my Colnago President...

After looking long n hard, I decided upon an S5 with Ultegra Di2...

I looked hard at the VWD S5, I couldn't see the value in a few thousand more for the frame to drop a few grams off of the frame.. 

I also originally wanted Campy Super Record mechanical, have not wanted to move to electric.... Again in the end it made sense to go with Ultegra Di2...

So first ride tomorrow, along with first ride on Di2.....

Weight is not hugely light, came in at 7.8Kgs with pedals, bottle cages, Garmin mount etc etc

View attachment 275001
View attachment 275002
View attachment 275003
View attachment 275004


----------



## Donn12

Nice bike. I like the 2013 colors. 303s and 404s?
What bars are those? are they flared at the top for internal wiring?
I agree that the VWD version doesn't make sense on the S5.


----------



## RedNose44

Good looking bike...


----------



## whafe

First ride out on the S5 yesterday, along with first time on Di2...

Really felt comfortable on the bike, not often I get on a bike for a first ride and saddle, seat post, stem etc etc is all dialed... This time it was for sure...

I am coming off of a 5 year old Colnago President, so carbon was not as advanced back then to now.. So S5 is a whole lot stiffer, while at the same time did not feel at all beaten up, was not a hugely long ride though. But first impressions were not a beat up...

The BB area is as solid as can be, so power is transferred directly into motion, great to satnd up and hammer...

It is a first for me to ride a Shimano groupset, so main thing to mind was the feeling of the different shaped hoods compared to Campy... At first it felt odd, but in the end, was able to have my hands in far more positions than on Camp S Record... Onto the Di2, WOW... I have to be honest and say, I was wanting mechanical Dura Ace or Super Record, I kind of begrudgingly went with Di2 Ultegra... I am so glad I did..

The gear changes are as smooth as can be, the front ring changes are heavenly... Am still a little in awe....

A little bit of rub on the brake pads on the rear when standing up, this will be the fact that the Firecrest rims are slightly wider, nothing that can not be sorted at all...

I purchased a Garmin 810 also when I picked the bike up from KiwiVelo, I was looking at the 510, of whcih wasnt in store, I ended up purchasing the 810... A big difference from my Garmin 650 watch that I use for Tri training etc... The 810 is so intuative and easy to operate that it is a pleasure to use... The maps are good, was kind of cool seeing what roads I was on etc etc.. I hear some complaints about the user manual not being good, a manual is not really needed... The 810 I thought at first would be to big out the front of the bars, but in the end I didnt feel it was intrusive for want of a better word. GREAT PRODUCT

Overall am a happy camper. Look forward to riding the S5 far more...

Was an absolutely stunning day in Auckland yesterday, great to be out on the roadie.... A few pics:

View attachment 275131
View attachment 275130
View attachment 275132
View attachment 275133


----------



## faroodi

Beautiful bike!


----------



## intotheblues

Very nice!!


----------



## framesti

Which 3t handlebar is that? In middle of bars is that a Garmin mount? where did you get this?


----------



## whafe

framesti said:


> Which 3t handlebar is that? In middle of bars is that a Garmin mount? where did you get this?


A bonus is that when you purchase an 810, there is a Garmin mount in the box, so no need to purchase one seperately, the shop didn't realise this. It actually sealed the deal for me so to speak....


----------



## ncig

Hey Whafe love your new bike glad to see you on the road I can't stay away from those german bike got a storck last year was in the same boat with electronic shifting I decide mech went sram red good luck with it.


----------



## jonasto

whafe said:


> Had the need to replace my Colnago President...
> 
> After looking long n hard, I decided upon an S5 with Ultegra Di2...
> 
> I looked hard at the VWD S5, I couldn't see the value in a few thousand more for the frame to drop a few grams off of the frame..
> 
> I also originally wanted Campy Super Record mechanical, have not wanted to move to electric.... Again in the end it made sense to go with Ultegra Di2...
> 
> So first ride tomorrow, along with first ride on Di2.....
> 
> Weight is not hugely light, came in at 7.8Kgs with pedals, bottle cages, Garmin mount etc etc
> 
> View attachment 275001
> View attachment 275002
> View attachment 275003
> View attachment 275004



Nice bike. Frame Size?


----------



## nismosr

same bike as mine but SR - solid bike .. climbs well too like my older R3.


----------



## jonasto

Wich frame size?


----------



## nismosr

op's frame looks like a 56cm, i'm short my S5 is a 54cm.


----------



## thehotsung

I wish i could live there!


----------

